# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  بوفون : البرازيل المرشحة الاولي لنيل اللقب

## The Gentle Man

بوفون : البرازيل المرشحة الاولي لنيل اللقب


شهدت تدريبات المنتخب الايطالي قوة كبيرة وتركيز استعدادا لأول مباراة للآزوري أمام منتخب أمريكا , وفي صدمة كبيرة لعشاق بطل العالم أصيب كابتن الفريق وأفضل مدافعيه فابيو كنافارو ليغيب عن أول مباراتين للطليان في بطولة القارات أمام المنتخب المصري والأمريكي .

وفي تصريح خاص لبوفون لصحيفة La Gazzetta dello Sport أكد فيها أن المنتخب البرازيلي هو المرشح الأول للفوز باللقب لما يمتلكه من لاعبين مميزين في جميع مراكز الملعب , يتميزون بالالتزام التكتيكي ولا يميلون للاستعراض , ويأتي بعدها المنتخب الايطالي والاسباني.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نعم البرازيل دولة الكرة القدم 

يسلموا جنتل مان عالموضوع الرائع .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

